# When Orcas Get Hungry........



## Dave Hadden (Jul 26, 2013)

It's not good to be food.

Two hour chase to capture and eat this Bottlenose Dolphin.

Take care.


----------



## Fifelaker (Jul 26, 2013)

Get well soon Flipper!


----------



## stihl023/5 (Jul 26, 2013)

That's kinda like Snuffy the seal on the shark week ad.


----------

